
The Y Combinator: Anonymous Recursion in C# - shawndumas
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/wesdyer/archive/2007/02/02/anonymous-recursion-in-c.aspx
======
derleth
Since when is this crap within the mission of Hacker News? Someone at Y
Combinator should get this off the site!

------
chrisjsmith
Only C# could make something so elegant look and work so ugly.

~~~
T-zex
Could you, please, provide a more elegant example in other statically typed
language.

~~~
chwahoo
OCaml: <http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Y_combinator#OCaml>

~~~
chrisjsmith
My point entirely!

